# do dvrs turn off automatically



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i forget which dvr she has but a friend has a dvr with some issues when she turns it on..so i told her not to turn it off....this morning she said it was off 

barring her actually turning it off and forgetting, just wonder if the dvr turns off after X hours of no activity?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, default setting is to turn off after 4 hours of inactivity. Some receivers have a setting to disable this feature.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

ok cool..will tell her

she has a problem where the thing just turns off..maybe thats it!..the one guy on the help line told her to unplug the hdmi and plug it back in one time and it worked but i seriously doubt hdmi has anything to do with things...she then saw the acquiring signal once when she plugged it in but i said that was coincidence


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It will also put itself into standby after the daily reset.

What happens when she turns it on?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

newsposter said:


> i forget which dvr she has but a friend has a dvr with some issues when she turns it on..so i told her not to turn it off....this morning she said it was off


To accurately advise you we MUST know the model number. Whether it is SD or HD would be of some help.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

HD and she said no lights on the receiver when she hit the remote..more i talk to her sounds like batteries in remote or user error..told her next time receiver doesnt turn on go to it and turn it on at the box

she also said the tv said 'no signal' which to me means the receiver wasnt on but the tv was


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i got a bit more info 722k

she turns it on...dish network screen comes on..it's 'trying to do something' then says all a sudden says no signal, mimicing if u pull the hdmi cable and has no signal sign displayed on the screen..like the machine died

she also did confirm she left it on lsat night and this morning it was off so she must have the 4 hour delay thing

edit, she just told me under preferences there is no activity standby option and i checked the manual online and it even says it's supposed to be there. i guess software change?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As made quite clear earlier, the DVR will shut down every night as a matter of course. Even if the lights are off, it should be showing a screen blanker.

Is there any new intermediate equipment in the equation (HDMI switch, A/V receiver, HTIB)? That the TV indicates signal is lost altogether suggests that either the DVR is spontaneously rebooting or it is having severe HDCP handshaking issues.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

no new stuff, must be the handshake, guess cant really fix that and her component is used by the DVD player i think

will have to switch stuff up for her as a test 

also i never knew dish rebooted every night, no issues like that when i had directv..weird design indeed


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

i KNOW THIS POST IS ABOUT DISHNETWORK. I HAVE A R22-100. DOES IT GO INTO STANBY ALSO? I NORMALLY UNPLUG IT AT NIGHT.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Normally, when you "turn off" a ViP DVR (612/722/722k) with the remote it goes into standby mode with a screen saver that gives you a bunch of useless advice. It will go into standby mode automatically after a period of time of inactivity - no timers kicking on and no user remote activity.

You don't turn off these boxes literally by switching off or disconnecting the power to them. When you do that and repower them they will do a hard reboot, have to link to the satellites (acquiring signal) and online services, download a guide from a satellite, etc. That's a "no, no." You save the hard reboot process for when things go really wrong or there's a new firmware/software update.

Every night the unit will download a guide update and do a soft reboot. The time for that can be set for a time when no one will be using the DVR.

If the DVR is...

powered 24/7 and therefore presumably in standby mode overnight, and
the nightly update/soft reboot occurs and
each morning well after the update she turns it on only to see the acquiring signal message,
...there is some kind of problem that Dish needs to have a tech fix.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It's not clear to me if she's seeing the receiver's "Acquiring Signal" message, some other receiver message, or something from the TV. Does the TV have an open HDMI input that can be tried? Has she tried other input types (component, composite, RF out)?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I had it happen during the Super Bowl on my 612. Four hours of inactivity even though we were glued to the screen. It was fun trying to find the remote in the dark to abort the shutoff.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

here's something weird, lost signal in the snow last night but she said the red light was on and sure enough, AI recorded for her even though the signal was out and didnt come back until after midnight...so hows that possible? 

it's really nuts that services wont operate for at least a few hours with no signal


----------

